# LOWRANCE X135 = blinkende Tiefenanzeige?



## michel66 (8. August 2005)

Moin allerseits,

heute Nacht gehts nach Bömlo (Nähe Brandasund), da soll nun auch mein noch neues Echolot LOWRANCE X-135 mit.

Vergangene Woche habe ich versucht, mich mit dem Gerät etwas vertraut zu machen, dabei ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:

Nach dem Einschalten des Displays blinkt die links oben dargestellte Tiefenanzeige dauerhaft. Ist das normal????????? #c 

Von meinem Vorgänger-Echolot X-85 weiß ich, das die Anzeige permanent, also ohne zu blinken, dargestellt wird.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es sich hierbei um einen Fehler handelt oder ob man die Darstellung irgendwie umschalten kann????? 

Ich würde mich über Eure Antworten freuen - Danke.

X-135
Version 1.1.0
Build TT671D


----------



## Jirko (8. August 2005)

*AW: LOWRANCE X135 = blinkende Tiefenanzeige?*

hallöli michel #h

hast du dein x-135er im wasser getestet? die blinkende anzeige bedeutet nix anderes, als daß der geber keine verwertbaren echos empfängt. normal ist ne permanente tiefenanzeige... schreib doch einfach mal kurz, wie du getestet hast michel... dann geht´s weiter #h


----------



## michel66 (8. August 2005)

*AW: LOWRANCE X135 = blinkende Tiefenanzeige?*

@ Jirko

im Wasser habe ich getestet, allerdings Wassertiefe nur 0,50m (vielleicht zu wenig)?

Allerdings irritiert mich,daß das Blinken auch im Simulationsmodus erscheint.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Jirko (8. August 2005)

*AW: LOWRANCE X135 = blinkende Tiefenanzeige?*

hallo michael #h

0,50m sind´n büschen flach. aber das das blinken auch im simmodus erscheint, ist mehr als ungewöhnlich! schreib doch mal bitte, welchen tiefenbereich du eingestellt hast... in welchem bereich die obere und untere grenze der messung verläuft... welche hintergrunddaten aktiviert sind (im menüpunkt daten hinterlegen)... vielleicht kommen wir dann etwas weiter #h

PS: oder hast du autotiefenbereich aktiviert? #h


----------



## michel66 (8. August 2005)

*AW: LOWRANCE X135 = blinkende Tiefenanzeige?*

@ Jirko

- Autotiefenbereich war bisher nicht aktiviert (das habe ich jetzt getan)

- Simulation: es lag' vermutlich daran, das ich im Simulationsmodus den Geber am Gerät angeschlossen hatte, deshalb die blinkende Anzeige (50cm  = vermutlich zu flach).
Ich habe jetzt den Simulationsmodus eingeschaltet (ohne Geber) und nun ist die Tiefenanzeige permanent zu sehen, super.

Jetzt versuche ich nochmal eine Wassertiefe von 1m aufzutreiben, und schließe dann den Geber an, vielleicht klappts auch dann mit der permanenten Anzeige.

------------------

Soll ich das Gerät so eingestellt lassen (wie vom Werk aus) oder sollte man bei Angeltiefen bis 120m einige Modifizierungen vornehmen?


----------



## Jirko (8. August 2005)

*AW: LOWRANCE X135 = blinkende Tiefenanzeige?*

…na büdde michael #6… testest du in der badewanne? ... oder hat dein teich keine tieferen stellen, oder du womöglich keinen kahn?... auch bei einem meter wird´s knapp werden! du solltest in diesem fall die kieltiefe auf 0m justieren und nen versuch starten... aber bei 1m wirst du auch ne blinkende anzeige erhalten, vermute ich #h


----------



## michel66 (8. August 2005)

*AW: LOWRANCE X135 = blinkende Tiefenanzeige?*

@ Jirko,

Du wirst wohl Recht haben mit der zu geringen Tiefe < 1m.

Es ist aber tatsächlich so, daß ich hier in unmittelbarer Nähe meines Wohnortes keine Möglichkeit zum Austesten habe mit Tiefen > 1m (und ein Bootchen kann ich leider auch nicht präsentieren).
Ursprünglich wollte ich mich nur mit dem Gerät etwas vertraut machen, dabei habe ich nebenbei diese blinkende Anzeige entdeckt.

Aber ich denke auch mittlerweile zu 99 %, daß es definitiv an der zu geringen Wassertiefe liegt. Damit denke ich, ist das Problem schon mal abgehakt - die Bestätigung werdeich sicherlich in Norge am Mittwoch erleben.

Ich bin absolut kein Echolot-Spezi, habe in der Vergangenheit das ältere X85 auch nur sehr selten benutzt, halt nur zum Tiefen messen (ohne spezielle Eingaben), deshalb nochmals ein Anfrage zum Einstellen des Gerätes für Norge: 

- ist Autotiefenbereich "aktiv" denn ok ?
- ggf. noch andere Modifikationen am Gerät vornehmen (Sensity / Grayline etc.)?
- oder bin ich mit den Werkseinstellungen soweit gut bedient, das es keinerlei Änderungen bedarf.

Vielen Dank, Jirko, für Deine spontane Hilfe.

(Morgen früh um 10 Uhr legt die Fähre von Hirtshals nach Stavanger ab)


----------



## Jirko (8. August 2005)

*AW: LOWRANCE X135 = blinkende Tiefenanzeige?*

hallo michael #h

für den beginn solltest du den automatikmodus (empfindlichkeit und tiefenbereich) aktivieren... mit dieser einstellung liegst du, vor allem für norge, auf der ganz sicheren seite. die manuelle einstellung der empfindlichkeit, pingspeed, tiefebereiche etc., wird erst beim fischen in unseren binnengewässern interessant... für norge reicht der automatik-modus vollkommen!

dennoch solltest du nen kielalarm von 5m einstellen und im akkustikmenü den kielalarm aktivieren... wenn´s piept, motor drosseln und auf sicht weitertuckeln!!! #h


----------



## michel66 (8. August 2005)

*AW: LOWRANCE X135 = blinkende Tiefenanzeige?*

@ Jirko,

ich werde Deine Tipps beherzigen und auch das Gerät entsprechend einstellen in Bezug auf Kielalarm.

Recht herzlichen Dank. #6 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Jirko (8. August 2005)

*AW: LOWRANCE X135 = blinkende Tiefenanzeige?*

good luck & gut lot  um bømlo michael… drücke dir alle däumlein, daß dein trip nen ganz feiner wird... kommt gesund und munter wieder heime... skitt fiske #h


----------

